# compressing files using Windows XP



## beaky5860 (Dec 26, 2003)

Somehow I lost my ability to zip files on my PC. I am supposed to have this utility on windows xp but I am unable to locate the program that did it. Have searched everywhere in my pc that I can think of. System restore is of no use at this point. Was thinking about reinstalling XP to get it back. Is there another way. I have tried some of the free zip programs I downloaded but they don't seem to integrate well. Would like to have the original back. Any suggestions?


----------



## Metys (Oct 12, 2003)

perhaps windows updates would help....


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

I would suggest you get Winzip which is a long standing standard of the industry. It integrates seamlessly with the system and is always there on the context menu when you need it, no hunting required.

If you insist on using the XP default program, you may need to do a repair reinstall to get that back. You can also try running sfc/scannow. Both of those methods have their pitfalls so all in all, I'd say get Winzip and leave your troubles in the dust.

Regards.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Am assuming it's in the same place as for windows ME.
Go into control panel, add/remove programmes, windows set up tab, system tools - compressed folders can be turned on or off in there. There should be no trouble lurking for you and you shouldn't need winzip.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

*Beaky* Is it possible that you are using the FAT32 file system? If so, you'll not have the compression utility available. That's by design and you'll have to get a 3rd party program for your compression needs.


----------



## beaky5860 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks all. Zephyr, you're correct and I do have a FAT32 file system. That must be what changed when I upgraded and made changes. I appreciate your response. Thanks.


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

There are different compression options with NTFS, yes, 
...but there is still a built-in zip utility available on a FAT32 system in XP.

Try this tip -

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/996/


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Maybe that's with XP Pro since I don't have that .dll even with XP Home and FAT32 file system.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

I just lost my ZIP on XP Home w/NTSF!!!

What give's?


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Hey, I can unzip again!

control panel
folder options
file types
scroll down to .zip extention
hit 'default'

...now I just gotta figure out how to get it back on 'New" 
(w/right-click)


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Hey,

After a few seconds, it just popped back into "New" (on right-click)


...not sure why, but I 'had' done this:
(after defaulting back on file extention)

right-clicked on a .zip folder
properties
changed 'open-with' to notepad
repeated last 3 steps, then chose compressed folders

-maybe that helped, not sure... but it's all fixed now!!!


----------



## beaky5860 (Dec 26, 2003)

I went into Start/Run and typed in the desired command to open up the built in zip utility. The first time I typed I left no space between "regsvr32" and "zipfldr.dll". It said the file could not be found. My wife suggested leaving a space between the two segments as it appears on the message screen. I tried that and I thought I had made some progress. The following message appeared. "RegSvr32 dllRegisterServer in zipfldr.dll succeeded". I tried but no success. I cold booted. No success. I went into folder options and saw the 'compressed file' option and proceeded to try and activate that. No luck. I cold booted again and still no luck. I did something here but the default zip program for the XP os is not working yet. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

See my first post for the best answer yet. Here's the rule of the day, "Any time you can get an excellent free reliable utility to do the work of a non-functional Windows integrated voodoo utility, get it and don't look back." At least when Winzip goes sour, which it probably never will, you won't have to reinstall your OS to get it fixed.  Think about that...

Regards.
ps. My XP compression doesn't work either but I don't really care as long as it doesn't affect anything else.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

It's not free on Winzip sight. Only free trial. $29 to buy.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually it's an untimed free trial so you can use it forever without paying if you want to be a jerk.

I registered mine in 1998 since I was having trouble sleeping.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Hey zephyr,

-If your so big on Winzip, then why do you include this link in your signature???

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001011114021106?OpenDocument&ExpandSection=4


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Because Winzip isn't truly free, I choose not to tout it beyond a normal recommendation for quality and performance. Finding a superior product to most Windows utilities is not really all that tough. I try to keep the stuff in my signature area confined to free items to help people fix their problems with Windows. There are often much better ways to accomplish what they need and I use many of them myself, but I don't choose to give them a place on my signature since it would smack of commercialism. I don't make a nickel here and not much more anywhere else.







BTW, I got my default Windows compression utility working thanks to the inspiration of this thread. I still don't care to use it though since Winzip kicks its butt.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

-gottcha...

For the most part, I also use many different utilities. 
If ya' want, here's a bunch of free compression programs.

http://download.com.com/sort/3150-2250-0-1-3.html?qt=&author=&titlename=&desc=&li=49&os=&swlink=


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the link. It'll give the thread some value in the archive.

As for me however, I can't very easily change from using Winzip since I use it with its command line add-on in many of my batch files. It's very versatile that way.

Best regards.


----------



## beaky5860 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey Zephyr, you said that you were able to restore the original zip utility that came with windows. I would appreciate learning how you did that by following this thread. It really bugs me that I can't get it back. I may find others that are better. And I have tried Winzip but I uninstalled it. Can't remember why right now. But I would sure appreciate a step-by-step instruction for this if it isn't too much trouble. Thanks for all the input you've given so far and for what you may provide later. Have a good one!


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

It was very simple *beaky* and it may work for you as well. The reason my Windows compression utilty wasn't available was that Winzip takes over the .zip associations when it's installed.

To change the association back to the Windows default utility, merely type, *assoc.zip=CompressedFolder* (enter) It's that easy! You'll notice right away that the icon changes on all compressed files and folders. It will look like a folder with a zipper on it. Double clicking should invoke the Windows utility to expand the file.

That may work for you since you say you had Winzip and others installed. You probably just lost the association somewhere along the way.

I changed mine back by doing the *assoc.zip=Winzip* command.

Best wishes.


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

...that's the same thing I mentioned, return to default. just a different way of doing it.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

But still, this only allow you to open (expand) compressed files with the Windows utility. If you are running a FAT32 file storage system, the compress function will not work.
Are you starting to see why I use Winzip?

Here's what Windows says when you try to use the Compact.exe utility that is the companion to Expand.exe:

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop>compact /c login.bat

Compressing files in C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\

login.bat [ERR]
login.bat: The file system does not support compression or
the cluster size of the volume is larger than 4096 bytes.

0 files within 1 directories were compressed.
0 total bytes of data are stored in 0 bytes.
The compression ratio is 1.0 to 1.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop>

Don't you just love the versatility of the Windows utilities.


----------

